# Building my first guitar



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi guys!

Hello from montreal, been a lurker around here for a while now, just decided to surface...

Here is my first build!

It's Music Man JP inspired guitar, but with a few twists...

Here are a few pics of the work done so far, and from the finished product that i've designed using CATIA V5, a 3D modelling and manufacturing (CNC) software. 

Mind you that the guitar isn't a copy, i used it for inspiration and added a few things of my own. 


On the other hand, i have a question...Anyone would have a cheap guitar body (ideally for a fender type neck) that would be willing to part ways with?

I'm trying to find something to practice on, before doing the real thing.

Any comments are more than welcome. 


Thanks!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice work my friend. It looks very nice. If you send me the file post processed for flash cut I will cut you a body to practice with and mail it back to you free of charge. Also would you be willing to model some guitars for me in the future? Let me know.


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi lowtones,

I sent you an email, let me know once you get it.

Cheers, 
Dan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's some very nice CAD work. :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:

I'm a former UG guy (well UG, ProE, AutoCad, Autotrol) but long out of practice since I got kicked into management. I still miss modeling. I'd be interested in seeing some of the stuff you model for Mark if you don't mind posting a few pics.

This is a very early one of Marks ( first of this style).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I cant see the pics


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

davetcan said:


> That's some very nice CAD work. :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:
> 
> I'm a former UG guy (well UG, ProE, AutoCad, Autotrol) but long out of practice since I got kicked into management. I still miss modeling. I'd be interested in seeing some of the stuff you model for Mark if you don't mind posting a few pics.
> 
> This is a very early one of Marks ( first of this style).


Sure, it will be my pleasure!

Of course Mark as to give his ok...there might be some copyright issues:smile:

More pics soon, either of Newsom guitars, or my own creations...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool stuff! Makes the way I do my bodies look like the dark ages... 

I did a lot of CNC/Cam work in college way back in the early to mid 90's when I was in woodworking school. Kind of wish I could justify even a smaller machining center for my business but I cannot with the kind of work we do.

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Cool stuff! Makes the way I do my bodies look like the dark ages...
> 
> I did a lot of CNC/Cam work in college way back in the early to mid 90's when I was in woodworking school. Kind of wish I could justify even a smaller machining center for my business but I cannot with the kind of work we do.
> 
> AJC


Mark's got money pouring out of his ass. :banana::banana:

(well he would have if he didn't spend it all on woodworking stuff. :smile

Some old CAD stuff.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My version of cad


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> My version of cad


I think I had a pair of those back in the 70's. Mind you they had cuffs. :smile:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Cool stuff! Makes the way I do my bodies look like the dark ages...
> 
> I did a lot of CNC/Cam work in college way back in the early to mid 90's when I was in woodworking school. Kind of wish I could justify even a smaller machining center for my business but I cannot with the kind of work we do.
> 
> AJC


I hear you, Ive had my machine for over a year and have yet to produce a single guitar on it. Hopes are that one day I will be able to cut some hours off of the grunt work part of making guitars. Now that I've met someone who actually interested in modeling guitars for me it may happen. We'll see. the good news is I"m getting really good at making very nice signs on it, sigh !!! I wish that could hold my interest. It's certainly a lot cheaper and easier. In the mean time still enjoying making nice guitars by hand. My hope is make some really nice guitars by hand and then get them modeled so that I can run some less expensive copies of them. It would be nice to be able to offer a good guitar at a lower price and actually not end up putting in all the labour for free.

to the future.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*help*

does anyone know the spacing to install a tune o matic, where do mesure from or the distance behind the briage pickup. thank you


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

zinga said:


> does anyone know the spacing to install a tune o matic, where do mesure from or the distance behind the briage pickup. thank you


Depends on the scale of the neck. Scale is the distance from where the string touches the nut to where it sits on the saddle of the bridge. So if you have a 25 1/2 scale neck then measure that distance from the high E string notch of the nut of the to the center of the bottom Bridge post location. the top bridge post location should be 1/4 " further back than that. Now before you go drilling holes in a guitar, You will need be certain that the bridge is centered exactly and make sure you have the proper string spread for your neck. Also if the guitar was not intended for a Tune O Matic bridge it wont work. Because of the height of the bridge, either the heel of the neck or the neck pocket must be angled back 2.5 -3 degrees, otherwise your strings will be way too high off of the neck to ever have good playing past the first couple of frets.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> DNow before you go drilling holes in a guitar, You will need be certain that the bridge is centered exactly and make sure you have the proper string spread for your neck.


Yes on this guitar is a really narrow neck.Most Gibson TOM's are around 2 3/16 string spacing and I had to search hard to find on that was just under 2 1/16"


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, here's a small update...

Compliments of Newsom guitars (Thanks Mark  )

Eden maple neck, maple body, strat bridge, lace sensor PU's (once i receive them...)

As you can see, it's slightly different from the original 1st page project, but this will serve as training before passing to more serious things ...

Suggestions for the finish or comments, are more than welcome.


----------

